# What's the most long-lasting lube???



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 2, 2009)

I've used petroleum jelly (i was a n00b =b), wd-40 (i thought it wouldn't destroy my cube =D), crc, and puzzleproz lubes... petroleum lasted for the longest amount of time... but it destroyed my cube... wd-40 also did that... crc tends to dry up more. So puzzleproz is what I've been using because it doesn't dry up quite as fast as crc, however, it still dries up fast. Is there a faster non-corroding lube out there???


----------



## Gparker (Mar 2, 2009)

jig-a-loo lasts longer then crc in my cubes


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 2, 2009)

CRC shouldn't be 'drying up' on you like that. I have Rubik's brand cube from November that I don't think I've lubed all year. It feels just as lubed, fast and smooth now as it did in say... December.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 2, 2009)

The lube only lasts for about a 2-weeks to a month for me though... also when I leave it down to set in, some of the lube sinks to the bottom, making the bottom layer a lot more smoother thaan the others... is there a way to fix that? it may last longer if you can...


----------



## panyan (Mar 2, 2009)

i need to lube mine fortnightly


----------



## (X) (Mar 2, 2009)

CRC does dry up, compared too other lubes


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 3, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> The lube only lasts for about a 2-weeks to a month for me though... also when I leave it down to set in, some of the lube sinks to the bottom, making the bottom layer a lot more smoother thaan the others... is there a way to fix that? it may last longer if you can...



I shake my cubes for about a half hour until I'm sure it's all dry, then I leave it overnight to finish sinking in.

"Shake" -- turning random layers, make sure to get all 6, then literally shake up your cube.


----------

